# PLEASE PRAY THAT I FIND HODGE PODGE!!!!



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, so, yesterday, i had Hodgy out for his bath, since he was starting to get REALLY poopy. i put him back in his cage, and didn't worry about him at all until tonight, when my sister asked where he was. i thought she just wasn't looking hard enough, but it turned out that he really WASN'T there! so 7 of us (two of my brothers, my 4 sisters, and i), started looking frantically for him. we put out his water and a couple bowls of food, and put freeze-dried mealworms by each doorway, and we're going to close all possible doors, so that, if he eats any of the mealworms, we'll at least know which room he's in, and he'll be contained. but i'm still worried. PLEASE PRAY THAT WE'LL FIND MY BABY HEDGIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope you find him! Lay out bowls of food & places for him to hide. Hopefully it won't be long. Let us know!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

OH NO!! Good luck...I hope you find him.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost him! I'm sending you good vibes and hope you find him soon.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I bet by now you've found him, but if not, here are some good places to check:

Under the couch, especially if there's a hole in the fabric on the bottom of the couch.

Under bookcases...the kind that come in a box and you build them yourself, those have a space below the bottom shelf that's only accessible from the back, just tall enough for a hedgie to get into.

Inside shoes.

Inside purses.

In piles of laundry, or piles of blankets on the floor.

Under other furniture...Spikedaddy hid under the aquarium stand once and the only thing that got him out was a trail of turkey leading out and to one side (where I was hidden waiting to grab him up).


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

Judi said:


> I bet by now you've found him, but if not, here are some good places to check:
> 
> Under the couch, especially if there's a hole in the fabric on the bottom of the couch.
> 
> ...


thank you for your suggestions...we haven't found him yet, but i'm pretty sure i know the general area he's in, especially since he ate some food out of he bowl last night...including the mealies. if i can't find him STILL today, i'm going to sleep in the room he's lost in again tonight and wait for him to come out and eat.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

A trick that I know from having to find snakes: Put crinkly bags or paper shoved up against the walls at night, so you can hear her move at night. You've got the room narrowed down, so you don't need the flour to check comings and goings. I hope you find her soon!


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

A trick that I know from having to find snakes: Put crinkly bags or paper shoved up against the walls at night, so you can hear her move at night. You've got the room narrowed down, so you don't need the flour to check comings and goings. I hope you find her soon!


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

YAY! I FOUND HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!
okay, so, turns out he's been hiding in our warm, dark store room this whole time...he was SOO upset when i put him back in his cage, and he ran full tilt into the side, cuz he wasn't expecting it :lol: ! but i'm SOO glad i found him...i would DIE if he got lost forever ! THANK YOU EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT!!!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Yayy!!! Glad you found him!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad you found him ok!  I'd make sure the cage is good and secure.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

LarryT said:


> So glad you found him ok!  I'd make sure the cage is good and secure.


That's just what I was going to say, because once he knows how to get out of his cage, he'll get out every night until you cover the space he's getting out of.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad you found him!


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah, i had him in a temporary cage, and it wasn't QUITE tall enough to keep him in. now he's back in his 16 foot square cage w/ the two foot high sides that he CAN'T climb out of. i'm just so happy i found him  ...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some cages make great ladders.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm so glad you found Hodge Podge!


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Some cages make great ladders.


yeah, ik, but this one doesn't. it has only one rung between the bottom and the top, and i KNOW he can't get out...the other one just wasn't quite high enough (whoops!)...


----------



## power (May 6, 2011)

I'm glad you found your Hog. It's kind of freaky because I read this post right before bed last night and felt bad for ya. 

Sure enough today was cage cleaning day. I have 2 hedgies, Sam and Fred. I care for them both but Sam is my Girlfriends hog officially. I entrusted Sam to the watchful eye of my 5 year old for about 15 seconds while I rinsed out a Sterlite and...well hedgehogs are fast. Sam had run into the Furnace room of my 140 year old row house. Lets just say it is the place hedgies dream of when it comes to warm dark hidey holes. I ended up having to put my son to bed and camped out in the room in complete silence listening for hedgehog sounds. At this point I was really upset and so was my Girl, I found the little guy in between walls, a few more inches away and he'd have been out of reach and I'd have been knocking down walls underneath my neighbors homes to get him.

Phew.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

power said:


> I'm glad you found your Hog. It's kind of freaky because I read this post right before bed last night and felt bad for ya.
> 
> Sure enough today was cage cleaning day. I have 2 hedgies, Sam and Fred. I care for them both but Sam is my Girlfriends hog officially. I entrusted Sam to the watchful eye of my 5 year old for about 15 seconds while I rinsed out a Sterlite and...well hedgehogs are fast. Sam had run into the Furnace room of my 140 year old row house. Lets just say it is the place hedgies dream of when it comes to warm dark hidey holes. I ended up having to put my son to bed and camped out in the room in complete silence listening for hedgehog sounds. At this point I was really upset and so was my Girl, I found the little guy in between walls, a few more inches away and he'd have been out of reach and I'd have been knocking down walls underneath my neighbors homes to get him.
> 
> Phew.


haha...now it's MY turn to say: "Glad you found Sam! "


----------

